# Koeln Karneval.....



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

We have a few weeks away in November and are thinking of changing our plans (again) and visiting the Karneval which starts on the 11th Nov. 
Anyone been before? Any info most welcome.

I know its very popular, just wondering if there are any extra overnight parking arrangements for motorhomes in addition to the Stellplatze in the area?

Pete


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

I'v stayed on the site which is cycling distance from town and close to the tram. Don't know if its open all year though. Does the emission zone affect you - I know it operates in Koln.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks,

Do you mean the Stellplatze to the east by the river at Koeln Riehl? We've used that one before but I reckon that will be packed. That is outside the Umweltzone but we will have a green sticker to get into the centre.

When we walked into the city for the Xmas market in December 06 there were quite a few vans wildcamping along the riverbank closer to the city near where the coaches park, I'm wondering if this will be allowed at Karneval time.

Pete


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Hi,

Have used this site for the Christmas Markets, Close to tram into town, decent site friendly people. http://www.camping-berger-koeln.de/english/camping_berger_home.html

Phil J


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Now I doubt you will be snappily dressed when out and about in Koln during Karneval but beware, there's a tradition among the ladies of that city where they tour the streets, shops and restaurants armed with scissors which they use to circumsise the necktie of any gent caught wearing one. In order to keep the tradition going the gents of Koln tend to wear their old ties as an offering.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I've done a bit of delving and although it does start on 11th November the main festivities, Ladies carneval day, Rose Monday etc aren't until the middle of February 2009, now thats what I call a looong carneval :lol: 

I'm now just wondering if its worth visiting at the start in November, is there anything 'happening' then or is all the 'mad' stuff saved until the end ??

I was so looking forward to having me tie snipped off by a buxom German Fraulein as well  

Pete


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Went to Koln to experience the 5th season about 10 years ago. Had the advantage of a former girlfriend to show us around. 
The Thursday before Rose Monday was a time for office parties and some small scale parades in the suburbs. 
I was going to try to recall what was a very 'party' weekend but this web site explains it much better!! :- 
Koln Karnival 
Just go and enjoy it - it helps if you can dress up, be a bit crazy and just enjoy the hospitality of the Germans around you. Take some beer to share. 
Koln still has many independent breweries so thats something else to enjoy.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

I have relatives living in Köln and am a frequent visitor to this lively city. So here are all your answers regarding Karneval:

The "official" celebrations start indeed on the 11th November, at 11:11 to be precise. There will be public celebrations that day, but these are short-lived. The real street carneval starts at "Weiberfastnacht", this is the Thursday before Ash Wednesday, and also the day when men should only wear their oldest, ugliest ties... From then on, anybody walking around in plain ordinary clothes is considered higly suspicious. :wink:

In the Rhine area the celebrations typically culminate on Shrove Monday with the big (and noisy) processions.

I do not believe that on 11th November the stellplatz sites around Köln will be particularily busy, as this is still a more local event. By the way, the Koln Riehl stellplatz is open all-year. Motorhomes on the car parks along the Rhine are currently tolerated, but there is no guarantee that it will stay like that. In addition, some of the people who stay there you do not want to have as neighbours.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

